# any body reload here ?



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

just wondering how many here on the fourm reload/cast bullets ect. :shrug:


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Learning! Ordering stuff, discovering what I should have ordered, and reordering.

I've cast plenty of round balls for my various muzzleloaders, but tomorrow I'm ordering a 6 cavity custom "Lee" mold from a fellow in Virginia for my .25-20 win. When I do cast bullets for it they will be of wheel weights, the same fellow recommends a 50/50 mixture of pure lead and wheel weights for my .45-70 govt.

At the price of cartridges for the .25-20 or the .45-70 reloading is the only way to go. The .25-20 win is $35 to $55 for a box of 50, when I can find them, in season, and the .45-70 govt. runs over $20 for a box of 20, when I can find them. Both cartridges can be reloaded for a 10th of that.


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Been rollin my own since the early 70's. Cheapest way to go if you like to shoot a lot, and more accurate.


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

the only thing I dont reload is 22long rifle  :soap: 
been rolling loads sense 1974
ya might wana go a little harder on the 45/70
depends how hard you are pushing them
current project;making a shot casting unit for bird shot


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ive never tried bullet casting but Ive been reloading rifles and handguns for about 25 years and havent blown anything up yet LOL


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Yup, just gettin' back into it after several years' hiatus. Lent my press and lots of other equipment to a good friend several miles away, so lately I've been using a Lee Loader just to get something loaded without having to buy all new stuff while I wait to get mine back. Works well! Shot a young buck early opening day last year with a 'home rolled' from that Loader.

Just picked up one in .44 Magnum today! Even when I get my press back, it'll make a good backup, plus it can be taken with and used to load right at the range.

Haven't started casting bullets yet, though that's on the list!  

Take care and good shooting!

Dave


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Ive got a lee turret press for rifle and pistol cartridges , a triple beam ohaus scale .5 grain accurate ( along with a three ohaus 800s ) . carbide dies and a nice assortment of bullets and molds. 
would love an auto green machine in 44 or 9mm and a shotshell press in 10 ga 
but thats for another day . 
Have had luck rebuilding primers but the chlorate based comp is quite corrosive and a lot more sensitive than a standard primer. Whistle mix works as a smokeless powder sub in a pinch though with greatly reduced range (granulated sodium benzoate and potassium perchlorate) 
Being a pyro has some advantages I'll still be able to reload even if they take ammo and powder off the market .


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

Don is a pro working with this stuff
dont want to see any body get hurt
follow proper reloading practices


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

ovendoctor said:


> Don is a pro working with this stuff
> dont want to see any body get hurt
> follow proper reloading practices


Good point ovendoctor 
I forget many have very little knowledge of the chemical reactions involved on pyrotechnics. 
No kids dont try this at home. 
Ive been studying pyrotechnics for nearly twenty years and still consider my self a competent beginner not a pro. As I discovered earlier this year as soon as you think you know what to expect it will bite you and bite hard .


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks for pointing that out don


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Ive never tried bullet casting but Ive been reloading rifles and handguns for about 25 years and havent blown anything up yet LOL


I've only blown up one  
I grew up reloading. Once, when I was about 15, I decided to make a "buck & bird load" for my side by side 12 gauge. I had plenty of .45 lead balls I had cast for my long rifle, so I took two of them, poured in some #8 shot, added a ball, more shot, a ball and them topped off the shot and crimped it. I think the problem was that the two balls were just the right size to wedge in the barrel but, at any ratre, I now have a nice impressive scar from a piece of the left hand breech on my left upper arm. I was a stupid kid and lucky. The balls just a little bigger or smaller might work, but I never tried it. I pretty much gave up on the idea after that  
An interesting note: I shot the load at a 12" circle from 40 yrds and both the balls were in the circle, so the load worked. Its just that you could only use it once :shrug: 
Don't get creative with reloading.


----------



## straight shot (May 9, 2006)

Yes it's more cost effective when one shoots many rounds. Bwana when do you have a weekend free to shoot???


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

Started in 1974. Used to reload everthing. Now I just do it for rifle and wheel pistol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

Well I was just getting ready to ask a reloading question when I happen to notice this thread already going. So I will just ask my question here along with it.

About what percentage would you save in reloading your own rifle cartridges? Excluding the price for your reloading setup. About what percentage per box of ammo?


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

dependa how deep you get in to it[reloading]
357 mag, reuseing brass, casting bullets[free scrap lead] about 2.50-3.00 a box
of 50[and you can load the whole power curve from lite target-hurt the wrist]

:hobbyhors


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Save money reloading?? LOL 

If you dont shoot a lot you may save some money. But youll probably get the urge to experiment with different bullets and powders and actually end up spending more. But youll have the joy of finding that one load that will put 5 bullets into one raggedy hole @ 100 yds. And the reloading can be as much fun as the shooting, so its hard to put a price on having fun


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

started as a kid- dad was convinced a .357 reloaded was a great gun to start with. My colt python was bought first 27 years ago - then a T/C muzzleloader- then my model 41 smith .22lr I have cast for rifle and pistol and have not done enough the last several years but am gettin back into it. It is a fun hobby in and of itself.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I think part of the reason for my getting into reloading is the availability of certain cartridges. Herself can find .357 magnum cartridges in variety at nearly every little gun shop or hardware store, and her .30-30 cartridges are just as easy to find, but for my .25-20 wcf? Remington is the only company I know that still loads them and then it is a seasonal run; and even further, they only load the 86 grain pot hunting round, no 60 grain varmint rounds. .45-70 govt rounds for my model 1895cb are not always at the ready, and some places just don't handle them, period.

If all that is not enough, .25-20 wcf and .45-70 govt. cartridges are spendy, casting my own lead, and "rolling my own" loads ought to shave huge chuncks off the cost of shooting, while making the .25-20 wcf my go to rifle for everything up to and including close range deer and black bear.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2006)

So I guess it may not save you much money at all, depending on what your reloading. But it makes a fun hobby such as me building my own wooden arrows to hunt with. So maybe I'll just get into reloading my own 223 ammo for the fun of it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

Looking at getting a Dillon Progressive 650. Teaming with family it ain't cheap but it'll nock out 1000 rds an hour of plinkin .45 and around 600rds an hour of short russian.

Edit: 
http://dillonprecision.com/template/p.cfm?maj=24&dyn=1&cookieClean=1


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I have been reloading for over 20 yrs on a simple RCBS single stage(2 of them, one set up for pistols and the other for rifles) and I use 3 different MEC reloaders for shotguns (12 ga, 20 ga, and .410). Now that the daughter and Son-In-Law are shooting pistols with me, I have been looking at the Dillon 650 like YoungOne.


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

beowoulf90 said:


> Now that the daughter and Son-In-Law are shooting pistols with me, I have been looking at the Dillon 650 like YoungOne.


Lucky me  there in my back yard so I get to go to the show room (now honestly, is that better or worse? Sure makes holding back harder)


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

YoungOne said:


> Lucky me  there in my back yard so I get to go to the show room (now honestly, is that better or worse? Sure makes holding back harder)



I think the temptation would be to much for me if they were that close. In fact I would probaly have 2 of them..


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I have reloaded 12 gauge and 20 gauge shot shells for trap; skeet and hunting. I also reloaded .243 for wood chuck hunting; 30:06 for huntiing; .38 for target; .357 for whatever; .35 Remington for hunting.


I haven't reloaded in years since I don't have a place to shoot and to become a member of the best club around approaches $500.00. Then yearly dues is $125.00 plus you are expected to work at the club several days a year. The Range has first class trap; skeet; sporting clays ranges; pistol ranges and a 200 yard rifle range. It is a nice place with top notch everything. I am retired with plenty of time to shoot but the price is a bit high right now. I still have all my equipment and some bullets and shot. I gave my powder and primers to a friend of mine who shoots a lot and reloads alot also.

I am thinking of reloading again so I can have some ammo on hand and I get a chance to go to the Range as a guest. You are only allowed to come as a guest twice a year regardless of who you go with. I have been there once already this year and I still have time to go again.

As mentioned before:" ALWAYS follow safe reloading practices. NEVER deviate from the loads in the reloading books and be careful.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I started learning reloading with my Dad in the early 1960s & I still have all of his equipment & manuals. I don't reload as much as I used to because I don't shoot as much as I once did, but I have quite a collection of dies,equipment & manuals. I have some older guns that ammo is scarce & expensive to buy... like .32/20,.38/40,.455 Webely. 7X57mm & .303 Enfield. I like to reload mild rounds for these older shooters so that I can still enjoy them. I've reloaded many thousands of rounds over the last 40+yrs, & I would never have been able to enjoy shooting as much as I have without reloading.


----------

